# Seicane android radio



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Not to sure but I know some of them do have modules that either change the controls... On my first Cruze I used some ABS, 3m Adheseive, and some Silicone to make a custom holder for my nexus 7 and then added the Camaro T module. It worked really well for what it was but I never invested the time to add a power circuit to it. Sadly I got rid of my Cruze some time ago and never took any pictures of the setup (back before I got photo heavy). I've been looking at the Seicane units my own self for my current 2013 Frontier but I've also been looking at picking up a second hand Cruze again with the exact same questions, because I really am not a huge fan of the limitation of the newer GM head units.


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

One of their products I found on Ytube... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hkuz5kdjwI. Doesn't quite go over all their functions for the Cruze. Might try and send them an email on the version you are interested in. Most of the people I have seen install them on Ytube have not really noted the level of support they have received unfortunately.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Ahynes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought a 2011 Cruze base model (I assume its LS) and I am looking at upgrading the radio, Android 8.0 GPS Radio for 2008-2012 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze Holden with HD Touchscreen DVD Bluetooth Rearview Camera 1080P Steering Wheel Control 3G WIFI from seicane (cant post link to it. First post) My question is, does anyone know if the climate controls display on the screen when changing them? I can't seem to find an answer to this looking around. If you guys recommend another radio upgrade please let me know, would like something with bluetooth and Nav.
> 
> ...


Hey Anthony, did you end up going ahead with the Seicane Head unit? I would be interested to know what model you got and how its performing? Thanks.


----------



## Bcuze Cruze (Jul 11, 2018)

I have the Dasaita 10.2" Android 8.0 for my Evo 10 and absolutely love it. Not sure if they make it for my GEN 2 Cruze but if they do I might even consider picking it up.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Can I ask how quickly that boots up @Bcuze Cruze?


----------



## Bcuze Cruze (Jul 11, 2018)

Scotch&Dry said:


> Can I ask how quickly that boots up @*Bcuze Cruze*?


 The first start up is about 30 seconds give or take a little after that it’s pretty **** quick.


----------



## Scotch&Dry (Feb 27, 2017)

Bcuze Cruze said:


> The first start up is about 30 seconds give or take a little after that it’s pretty **** quick.


So it's 30 seconds for the first cold boot after installation and then only a few seconds everytime after that?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

@Bcuze Cruze

https://phoenixandroidradios.com/pr...avigation-radio-for-chevrolet-cruze-2016-2017

Is that up for consideration?


----------



## Bcuze Cruze (Jul 11, 2018)

Scotch&Dry said:


> So it's 30 seconds for the first cold boot after installation and then only a few seconds everytime after that?


 Correct. Also if you search in YouTube “quick yuan” and “boy ka” you can see many of the units being used.


----------



## Bcuze Cruze (Jul 11, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> @*Bcuze Cruze*
> 
> https://phoenixandroidradios.com/pr...avigation-radio-for-chevrolet-cruze-2016-2017
> 
> Is that up for consideration?



Yes, Now this looks very promising. I have to do some research on this one&#55358;&#56596;


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Bcuze Cruze said:


> Yes, Now this looks very promising. I have to do some research on this one&#55358;&#56596;


Figure it our and let us know. I'm interested but it's missing a couple of things. I'd like to have my car 100% stock with a new radio.


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey everyone,
Long time lurker, first time poster - I wanted to see if anyone has had success with the aftermarket seicane head unit. Ideally a 2012, and in a perfect world an eco model.

Wish list includes, all functioning controls, GPS, and backup cam ( I've seen a few posts about the backup cam install)

Thanks in advance, and happy thanksgiving to the American crowd.

Cheers!


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi 
I am very interested in Tesla style vertical screen as it looks very cool and loaded with features. I saw many videos on YouTube and pictures on the internet that it support AC functions, steering wheel controllers, showing outside temperature, even some can show which door is open and many more things.






Touch Screen Radio for Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2009-2013


Looking for a touch screen Android radio for Chevy Chevrolet Cruze 2008 2009 2010 2011 2012 2013? This head unit is the best option. It comes Carplay, WIFI.




www.seicane.com





I am very interested in this particular model as it suits my budget but while reading and the internet I came across many customers complain about this brand (seicane) and they say this product comes with a lot of troubles and terrible after sales service.

If anyone purchased this product or have any experience with similar product or you can recommend better product would appreciate your sharing.

Thanks


----------



## TenaciousB (Nov 29, 2019)

I would advise against it. The unit you mentioned, I was sent for my 2012.

It did not fit unless I cut the old mounting bracket out of the car, meaning you could never revert back to the stock unit of you had issues.

Another user on here I spoke to, has multiple issues such as steering wheel controls not working, and I think door chimes etc. He didn't seem to get any help from them.

After weeks of daily emails they first tried to send me another unit that had a much smaller display (just replaces the old LCD display, they eventually have agreed to give me a refund, but I also have to pay return shipping.. It was very hard to get them to even agree to that, despite the unit not fitting physically in my car.

There's another thread with someone that found a different unit that I'll be looking into when this it's finally all resolved. They should recieve the unit by the end of this week.

There's a install video that shows it fitting, but they don't send that unit. I tried asking for that one as a replacement, but they would not.

Good luck with what you decide, but I won't deal with them again.

Cheers


----------



## Mohammad Abdulkhalik (Dec 19, 2019)

TenaciousB said:


> I would advise against it. The unit you mentioned, I was sent for my 2012.
> 
> It did not fit unless I cut the old mounting bracket out of the car, meaning you could never revert back to the stock unit of you had issues.
> 
> ...


thank you very much for your sharing, I am still looking around. I found many options on ebay and aliexpress maybe will share some links here so everyone can advice.


----------



## JTO (Nov 4, 2020)

TenaciousB said:


> I would advise against it. The unit you mentioned, I was sent for my 2012.
> 
> It did not fit unless I cut the old mounting bracket out of the car, meaning you could never revert back to the stock unit of you had issues.
> 
> ...


You know you can modify the back of the unit to make it fit?


----------



## first_gen_1.4t (Feb 9, 2021)

JTO said:


> You know you can modify the back of the unit to make it fit?


How did you modify the back to make it fit? I'm in the middle of the install and just ran into this problem. I would really rather not dremel or cut out the OEM mounting bracket.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

Ahynes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just bought a 2011 Cruze base model (I assume its LS) and I am looking at upgrading the radio, Android 8.0 GPS Radio for 2008-2012 Chevrolet Chevy Cruze Holden with HD Touchscreen DVD Bluetooth Rearview Camera 1080P Steering Wheel Control 3G WIFI from seicane (cant post link to it. First post) My question is, does anyone know if the climate controls display on the screen when changing them? I can't seem to find an answer to this looking around. If you guys recommend another radio upgrade please let me know, would like something with bluetooth and Nav.
> 
> ...


If you get a CANBUS box. I've got a Binzine 7" and I took the monochrome screen out, got a Mylink Screen and Bracket, took screen out and put my radio in bracket. It's an easy mod, you just got to make some adjustments to back of headunit aswell as take Mylink screens two lower brackets and mount them to your radio.

It's simple, the Android, shallow din 7 inch work perfect. I had the Tesla Style but novelty wore off fast and the radio amp chip was awful. Do not ever buy one of those with a 7388 Amplifier chip. What's cool about this is, at first I wasn't even gonna plug my control panel in but did and all buttons work and can be programmed from headunit. Looks great, imo.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The CD player doesn't happen to still work, does it?


----------



## tjcinema (Apr 1, 2020)

Metblackltz said:


> If you get a CANBUS box. I've got a Binzine 7" and I took the monochrome screen out, got a Mylink Screen and Bracket, took screen out and put my radio in bracket. It's an easy mod, you just got to make some adjustments to back of headunit aswell as take Mylink screens two lower brackets and mount them to your radio.
> 
> It's simple, the Android, shallow din 7 inch work perfect. I had the Tesla Style but novelty wore off fast and the radio amp chip was awful. Do not ever buy one of those with a 7388 Amplifier chip. What's cool about this is, at first I wasn't even gonna plug my control panel in but did and all buttons work and can be programmed from headunit. Looks great, imo.


Can you drop a link? I’ve been looking for something like this for a while.


----------



## Metblackltz (Jul 26, 2020)

tjcinema said:


> Can you drop a link? I’ve been looking for something like this for a while.


I'll get you a link to the radio I bought. It's pretty simple, you need a bracket from a Mylink car, GM has them for 44.00 but I got a used MyLink screen and bracket on eBay for 15.00 bucks. Let me know if you still need help. I'm not on here that much but I'll check in and see if you need help.


----------

